# Thoughts on DC severin brown/blue



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

I just picked up a pair from whiskeyM, and dont kno how dark the blue is gonna be on them. Ive got the White collection jacket of the gods from last year in the brown design, and was wondering if they are gonna mesh. Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

no offense, as long as they are good, who cares


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Well if you like Blue and Brown, you'll look good to yourself :laugh: I'm not very worried about how my clothes "appear" to other people at all but I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

na its not that I was worried about how it looks to other people, light blue is a favorite color of mine. But I was wondering if anyone had them in person and if they are actually brown and light blue with white. But I was wrong, they came in today and they have a light pink instead of white. I think they look tight, so I'm happy with the purchase.


----------

